# meter la pata



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gente, sin piedad, no me refiero a algo consolador, algo que no hiera, es al contrario. Es algo para humillar.

No me quiero meter con alguien pero si me aparecen me quiero defender, ¿no?

Metiste la pata.
La has cometido.
La has c***.

Esas son típicas en español.

Agradezco la ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Veja aqui no dicionário: meter la pata = dar um fora

Acredito que o nosso "enfiar os pés pelas mãos" cabe nesse contexto.


----------



## galcosta

Estefa, lamento no poder ayudarte, "dar um fora" conocía, pero no lo había relacionado con "dar o fora", que lo escuché en la canción de Caetano... "dar o fora" es lo mismo que ir embora, no?
Gracias meninas


----------



## Vanda

Sim, dar o fora  é ir embora ou terminar o relacionamento com alguém. Ex.: Fulano deu o fora em Fulana.
Dar um fora= cometer uma gafe = fazer algo errado


----------



## galcosta

Genial. Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, diz-se "meter a pata na poça" ou "meter os pés pelas mãos".


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Muito obrigada.

Estefanía.


----------



## Mangato

Meter o pé na bosta

MG


----------



## dexterciyo

_Meteste água_ fica bem?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Fulano metió la pata....

Deu o maior furo;
Pisou na bola;
Fez a maior cagada;
Deu o maior fora.

Deve haver mais...


----------



## galcosta

oi gente!

no me acuerdo como se dice esta expresion en pt "meter la pata" (equivocarse)

obrigada
gal


----------



## Mangato

Acho que pode ser escorregar na maionese. Também meter os pés pelas mãos

Sumida


----------



## curlyboy20

Talvez "cometer um erro" ou "pisar na bola".


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Gal.
¿Nos puede dar algún ejemplo?
Las expresiones en pt Br que me ocurren son _dar um furo,_ _falar (uma) besteira _ou _dizer o que não deve._


----------



## Vanda

Gal, veja de quem é o post número 3.


----------



## galcosta

jajaja....

foi há muito tempo!

obrigada Vanda!


----------

